# Skin colour changed



## Margo (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We have just 4 years old, adorable girl, Coco, I’m mean a Cockapoo. We just noticed that skin on her body, has changed the colour, dark skin, everywhere.
Is it anyone, seen or had any on yours pets?
Should we be worried, or is it normal.
I look forward to hearing your advice,
Thank you for your advice,

Margo
Keep safe


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Margo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have just 4 years old, adorable girl, Coco, I’m mean a Cockapoo. We just noticed that skin on her body, has changed the colour, dark skin, everywhere.
> Is it anyone, seen or had any on yours pets?
> ...


What your dog is having is not a specific disease. Your dog has hyperpigmentation. It can happen because of allergies, hormonal abnormalities, contact dermatitis, and *skin* infections.


----------

